# Fritzbox 7270 Wlan + Ad-Hoc-Verbindung zu Scanner?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob ich mit einer Fritzbox 7270, während diese ein WLan-Netz bereitstellt zu einem anderen eine gelichzeitige Verbidnung aufbauen kann?
Ich habe heir einen Scanner mit Wlan. Leider baut dieser sein eigenes Netz auf und ich muss jedesmal meinen Laptop mit diesem verbinden um ein AD-Hoc-Netz aufzubauen.
Schöner wäre es wenn die Fritzbox diese Aufgabe übernehmen könnte.

Viele Grüße


----------

